

aSmallWorld Invitation? - epi0Bauqu

Does anyone here have an aSmallWorld invitation they are willing to share with me?
======
nickb
Interesting site. I'd like an invite as well if anyone has any :) email in
profile...

~~~
rrival
It's aSmallWorld. If you have to ask...

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Yes, this hasn't escaped me. But still, I just don't know anyone on the site
(at least I don't think I do) and I'd like to check it out. If you want to
talk credentials or whatever, just email me.

~~~
rrival
I'm not on there either =) I went to school with some of the kids who are, but
really, if you're on there and not on facebook you're too full of yourself to
matter, imho.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I'm on FB :)

